
Show HN: Bits – Content-Agnostic Personal Storage - bitsdrive
Hi HN! I&#x27;ve been working on a startup project called Bits: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitsdrive.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitsdrive.com</a><p>Bits is a personal storage drive that lets you store different kinds of content - from text, lists, code, files, photos and videos, links and more. I&#x27;ve been a big user of Google Drive, but it frustrated me that these Drives didn&#x27;t have a super easy way to just write stuff down. You either have to use yet another app, or even worse create files to remember small things.<p>Bits brings both storage and note-taking worlds into a simple to use app. I would love for you to check it out at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitsdrive.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitsdrive.com</a><p>Currently, I&#x27;d mark my project at Alpha stage, and thus the reason to post on HN. I&#x27;m looking for a few interested people to join the site, and help use it.<p>There are still lots of features to be made, and some neat experiments to be done with Bits, so I&#x27;m personally super excited.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear your feedback, and happy to talk about the technical details.
======
philociraptor
Looks interesting. I have not yet signed up for a few reasons:

1\. I have no information on limits of storage.

2\. Privacy page is really non-descriptive on a few important topics.

3\. End to end encryption is a must. I see no mention of encryption at all.

4\. The design hurts my eyes.

5\. There are no screenshots of the user interface to interest me in it.

6\. There is no pricing information at all.

I could go on. I recognize that this is in it's "Alpha" stages, so just take
this as a list of things I think it would be good to improve on just from a
first glance. I honestly would not even be interested in testing it unless it
had end-to-end encryption (including at rest) that only I have a key to
decrypt. This is because I honestly wouldn't want to use it without.

I also just want to mention that there are other services similar out there.
For instance, box has notes built in (not a separate app) and you could even
just host your own next cloud that does all of the things you mentioned so if
you are trying to go in for a profit... you're going into a really crowded
market.

~~~
bitsdrive
Thank you so much for the feedback!

